# Help me set up my 55 G malawi tank!



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

I plan on starting a mbuna tank, for those who live in toronto, where did you get the decorations? Where did you get the sand? Do they have pool filter sand in Home Depot here? What about rocks? I plan on getting limestone rocks, where can i find them? Thanks

Oh and how much are mbunas usually? I plan on getting yellow labs, acei and rusties along with synodontis multipunctatus which i have not seen before, have you? Do you remember the price?

thanks!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

HI and Welcome ,you can pick up playsand at Home Depot not sure where to get limestone I brought my granite back from the cottage .Fish will run you anywhere from about 5 bucks to anywhere up to 60 depends on the size and where to get them. Try www.craighurst.com as you will find breeders there which is better then buying from the store.Hope this helps Pat


----------



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input!

I saw playsand at homedepot before, the bag stated that it was NOT suited for aquariums, and it seemed very dusty, the particles vary too much in size, so I'll try to look for pool filter sand first!

Generally, the rocks at gardening stores are safe to put in fishtanks right?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can find a good selection of rock at Betz Cut Stone (on Kennedy) - pretty cheap, and they will let you walk all around their yard to find those little perfect rocks.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kevin007 said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> I saw playsand at homedepot before, the bag stated that it was NOT suited for aquariums, and it seemed very dusty, the particles vary too much in size, so I'll try to look for pool filter sand first!
> 
> Generally, the rocks at gardening stores are safe to put in fishtanks right?


They have playsand there now which is real beach sand its pretty uniform very fine you do need to rinse it though If you like I could put up a pic of what it looks like. I use it for my hermit crabs too.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes please! and if possible, can you post the name of the brand? I'll check it out tommorow!  

Chris S - Lime stone included? Do you have the exact location? I'll be going to kennedy road pretty soon for the big als there.

 thanks


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kevin007 said:


> Yes please! and if possible, can you post the name of the brand? I'll check it out tommorow!
> 
> Chris S - Lime stone included? Do you have the exact location? I'll be going to kennedy road pretty soon for the big als there.
> 
> thanks


Its called Kings Playsand on the label it says washed beach sand. Pat Heres some pics.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice! generally, did it require alot of washing!? I'll be on the lookout for that tomorrow.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Betz:
2947 Kennedy Rd.

The rocks you want:
http://www.betzcutstone.com/landscapesNatural.php


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Kevin007 said:


> Yes please! and if possible, can you post the name of the brand? I'll check it out tommorow!
> 
> Chris S - Lime stone included? Do you have the exact location? I'll be going to kennedy road pretty soon for the big als there.
> 
> thanks


2947 Kennedy Rd.
Scarborough, ON
M1V 1S9
Tel:416-293-4187

Yes, lots of limestone.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kevin007 said:


> Nice! generally, did it require alot of washing!? I'll be on the lookout for that tomorrow.


It took awhile to wash but I had to wash enough for 100 gals it will still be cloudy when you put it in your tank but mine took less then 24 hrs to clear you might get some foam on top but dont worry it wont hurt your filter. Its very fine so make sure when ever your cleaning your tank or fooling in there to shut your filter off.This comes from experience lol.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

hay pat, i followed your advice and brought Kings playsand, can you confirm whether this is the one?



thanks


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

That's the sand I have in my cichlid tank. I used it in my 90G planted but then 2 weeks ago switched to Eco Complete and put the sand into my 45G tank and made it into a cichlid tank.

I washed the sand with a paint filter (mesh net that you put over a bucket and pour the paint through.. like $8 or something) from home depot too.. rinses fairly easily. It's a great substrate and cheap too. 

I'm starting a Malawi tank too.. Well it's started. Luckilly I just took a tank that was already running and switched the substrate and added some rocks. I had some rocks from someone else's cichlid tank but I also added rocks I found out on walks after cleaning them all thoroughly.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kevin007 said:


> hay pat, i followed your advice and brought Kings playsand, can you confirm whether this is the one?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Yep thats the stuff.


----------



## Mr Cogburn (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not liking that type of sand for a mbuna tank, I recommend cruched coral and sand made from cruched shells for a malawi lake tank. This sand will help maintain the pH and the larger chunks can be put in a filter were it will slowly disolve and help mimic the lakes high pH 8.0 - 8.6. 
Rocks can be found for free along the highway rockcuts, Marmora is a great place to find fresh clean limestone and some fine gravel also. Mbuna's live in rock caves so make lots of them.


----------



## Mr Cogburn (Aug 20, 2008)

Hate to be like this but *NOOOOOO DON'T USE THAT !!!*


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Couldn't you just add crushed coral to this sand? You can buy it bulk buy the pound at some lfs...


----------



## Mr Cogburn (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe if you don't use much of that granite sand. The reason for the calcium sand is to provide water conditions that match the natural habitat of these fish. The KH, GH and pH need to be controlled, if the tank is low in KH ions the pH will bounce around. GH ion concentration also need to be maintained. When both of these are at the right concentration the pH will be steady. Granite sand has none of these needed minerals, these fish need the highly alkaline water for proper health. Plus the granite sand will scratch the beejeebees out of the glass.
Any way if you want a trouble free true malawi tank that induces breeding and good health use calcium sand.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive had my tank up and running for almost a year now my fish are healthy and Ive never had a problem with the sand also if you are adding catfish or plecos crushed coral will cut their mouths. All you have to do is look at the color of my fish to know they are healthy and I havent lost one fish yet. When I researched Cichlids not one person told me to use crushed coral they all told me to use play sand.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr Cogburn said:


> Maybe if you don't use much of that granite sand. The reason for the calcium sand is to provide water conditions that match the natural habitat of these fish. The KH, GH and pH need to be controlled, if the tank is low in KH ions the pH will bounce around. GH ion concentration also need to be maintained. When both of these are at the right concentration the pH will be steady. Granite sand has none of these needed minerals, these fish need the highly alkaline water for proper health. Plus the granite sand will scratch the beejeebees out of the glass.
> Any way if you want a trouble free true malawi tank that induces breeding and good health use calcium sand.


Who said it was Granite sand I dont remember reading that anywhere its just natural beach sand.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

If you're going down to Betz @ Kennedy/Eglinton, then treat yourself - pop 'round the corner and see Mike Bandura @ Finatics... he has a great retail outfit set up, selling nothing but African Cichlids now...

http://www.finaticsaquarium.com/


----------



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yea I'll go sometime near the weekend, possibly friday since betz doesn't open on weekends i think. 

Kennedy Bigals's tent sale is also this week! Its gonna be a good day.

Hours of Operation:
Monday - Friday: 7:30 am - 5:00 pm
Saturday: 8:00 am - 12:00 pm
Sunday: CLOSED 

IS that a typo? Its open from 8-12 on saturday? thats 4 hrs!? And sorry for being stupid but, when i get there, is there someone to assist me? Do i just tell them i want smallish limestone? what do i do? do i look myself? Is it easily spotted?


----------



## Mr Cogburn (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats what play sand is, look at it with a glass, see the crystals. It's from the ice age grinding at the Canadian sheild. If it had any lime or calcium it would have been leeched from it thousands of years ago. You can still find the calcium and lime in clay bars around Ontario.

Ya know it's all about how close ya want to match the Lakes conditions.
Lake Malawi is a crack in lime stone.

Mr Cogburn


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with you there limestone is great for higher ph however as I said before crushed coral is not good for catfish or plecos. If you do your research on the lake you will see that most of the rocks in Lake Malawi is granite not lime stone also most of the bottom is sand or sediment


----------



## Mr Cogburn (Aug 20, 2008)

I looked into it and you are right, ya know they don't even recommend limestone rocks now.
Years ago cruched coral was the sand to use, but things progress. Maybe I'll change the twenty year old coral sand for constrution sand.

Thanks for teachin me new stuff

Mr Cogburn


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

A very wise person on here taught me, hes not here anymore but I try to do as much reaearch as I can. Iam glad I could pass along the advice. Pat


----------

